# shrimp safe :)



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, I recently got some cherry shrimps. I *think* that I have a pregnant female. (What color is the egg suspost to be?) However, I have a fluval 204 (something like that) and I remember that members that have canister filters would find shrimps in the filter! Well, I was thinking what would happen if you wrap a sponge around the filter intake?

Does anyone know what type of foam is shrimp safe (ex: how small or big the holes in the foam is) Also, how can you tell if the foam is toxic to shrimps?

Thanks...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Use a piece of foam that was made to go IN a filter. Cut out a whole that is big enough for the intake. It doesn't have to be too fine, just diffuse the single point of suction.

Otherwise...it's easy enough to clean out the shrimp from your filter every couple of months


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for you comment! Do they use any chemicals that are harmful in foam that you would find at home depot?

I just don't want any of the baby shrimps to get sucked into the filter. I remember that when you try to rescue the shrimp from the filter, there are more death rates.  I just want the shrimp out of the filter.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I haven't looked at the stuff at HD. I was at the lfs, had credit, and made the purchase.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

me and a friend of mine use lustar prefilter. it comes with a lot of attachments that allows you to customize it to most filter intakes. should be readily available in most lfs

extremely shrimp safe, my friend has bred shrimp and raised shrimplets with great success using the prefilter. also, the shrimplets love to graze on whatever's stuck on the prefilter


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use pre-filter sponges that fit over the filter intake.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Same here. The AC20 replacement sponge is a perfect fit.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I cut up an old filter media bag I had laying around, stitched it with nylon monofilament to fit tightly around the intake... seems to be working well in both my shrimp tanks... no more babies in the filter anyway. I suppose old nylon panty hose would work just as well, and they come in black or other less noticeable colors.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Quick warning about using nylons to protect your filters.....ottos and other species with small barbs around the face can and will get stuck on the nylons.
If you have species such as these please just secure sponge around your filters instead.

Good luck.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Good to know about the nylon bags, as yet, there is nothing but shrimp in the two tanks I'm doing this in, but I'll keep that in mind for the future. Thanks.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

You can also use a mantle for a propane lantern to wrap around the intake. It has a little pull tie like a trash bag that will cinch down around the pipe. I did this to prevent my discus fry from getting sucked up. I doubt they would last months in a filter


----------

